# Gardening in Tulum



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone! We just built a beautiful new home in Tulum, Mexico on two side by side lots. We have lots of room for gardens. We left a large portion at the back of the property to make a serene walk through a designed 'jungle' and at the front side of the property would like to have trees for screening for privacy, fruit trees and a garden for vegetables and culinary herbs.

A friend who lives there says we need to layer in crushed limestone, Rellena Rojo and then only about 6 or 7 inches of topsoil from the region. Does this sound right? A worker spit out some papaya seeds and we now have to plants about 4 feet tall in the existing soil, though we need to raise the level about a foot to be level with poured concrete walks. He also insists that we should only plant palms as they don't drop leaves like other trees. I'm thinking thats fine around the pool, to minimize maintenance, but as a Canadian Master Gardener, I should think that decomposing leaves etc. in the backyard will only enrich the soil.

Looking forward to your answers as I'm way out of my league here.


----------



## mayans2012 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Tulum Soil*

Hi, I have degree in Forestry, also anthropology. I have studied soils. The soil in Yucatan not to thick. The limestone under is bad drainage for the type of plants you might want. Yes , dig down a foot or two ( if possible) put in layer of crushed rock and sand. then your top soil. Yes palms do not have a lot of leaves ( not good for mulch ) but do plant others. Head out the road to Coba about 2 miles on left is the Mexico National Forest office . They could help you. I too will be moving to Tulum and could help you with your garden Greg


----------



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

mayans2012 said:


> Hi, I have degree in Forestry, also anthropology. I have studied soils. The soil in Yucatan not to thick. The limestone under is bad drainage for the type of plants you might Thanksht want. Yes , dig down a foot or two ( if possible) put in layer of crushed rock and sand. then your top soil. Yes palms do not have a lot of leaves ( not good for mulch ) but do plant others. Head out the road to Coba about 2 miles on left is the Mexico National Forest office . They could help you. I too will be moving to Tulum and could help you with your garden Greg


Thanks Greg!
Great advice. Unfortunately in the past two months our friend filled the yard with that red fill. I suppose we can amend planting holes for increased drainage and put a good few inches of topsoil in. When are you moving to Tulum? I'm going to hold off planting any more until we get there in mid June for two weeks. 
Kate


----------



## mayans2012 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Kate, This is what you need to do. This is what I learned in Peace Corps in Africa. Do a shake test( no not you ) the soil . Get a jar put your dirt into with some water , put lid on and shake. Let settle, then look at layers in jar. If it all clups on bottom with no layers , you got clay ( not good ). If their are layers this is good. You have a mix of soils. I too and wife hope to be in Tulum come June this yr. I would like to help you their. Greg


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Ask around for a recommendation for a proven, good gardener/landscaper who you can work with. It'll save you time, and ... more importantly ... money.


----------

